# Monitor: Helligkeit einstellen



## frager (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei, die Helligkeit von meinem Monitor umzustellen, weil das Bild mit Jahren immer dunnkler geworden ist. Nun gibt es bei mir im OSD Menü folgende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Helligkeit
RB: 0-99
BB: 0-99
RG: 0-99
BG: 0-99
GG: fix
GB: fix
Ich weiß mit diesen Bezeichnungen und Zahlen nix anzufangen. Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Oder habt ihr irgendein Tutorial auf Lager, wo erklärt ist, wie man die Helligkeit richtig einstellt?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juli 2005)

moin


Vielleicht hilft dir auch dein GraKa Treiber weiter, und lässt dich die Gamma Wertze etwas höher setzen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## frager (29. Juli 2005)

Ja, ich habe die Gamme-Einstellung immer mit PowerStrip verändert, funktioniert auch ziemilch gut, aber man muss für jedes Programm die Gamma-Einstellung extra einstellen. Geht es auch, dass man den Gamma-Wert generell für die gesamte Anzeige einstellt?
Und das mit der Monitoreinstellung würde mich schon interessieren. Ich würde mich freuen, falls jemand wüsste wie man mit diesen BB RB usw. Werten umgeht.

Danke


----------

